# Do you have a website?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I was just curious as to how many chefs have their own website?


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

My sight is very basic and has many culinary links http://www.angelfire.com/ky/chefjohnpaul

Let me know what you think.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

http://www.unichef.com/

------------------
Mike Bersell, CEC
www.unichef.com


----------

